# Shotokan question...



## Satt (Apr 2, 2005)

I have a new cousin through my mom's new marriage who claims he just recieved his 2nd Dan in just one year. I just wanted to know if that is possible in Shotokan Karate.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 2, 2005)

Do you mean to say it took him one year from 1st Dan to 2nd Dan?  Just clarifying your question.

 - Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2005)

In most of the Japanese systems, it's one or two year minimum from first degree (shodan) to second degree (nidan), so I find that plausible. If, as *Ceicei* suggests, you mean straight from white belt, that would be _extremely_ unusual but probably not without precedent.


----------



## Satt (Apr 2, 2005)

That's a good point. My cousin made it sound like he went from white to 2nd Dan in a year, but maybe he was talking about 1st to 2nd Dan. I will have to clarify that with him. Thanks.


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 4, 2005)

While not Shotokan, our system is laid out to reach 1st dan in 3 years, about one to reach 4th gup and 2 more to go on to 1st dan. It is also stressed that time at a given rate (2 classes per week-2hrs each class =16 hrs/month) along with techniques are _minimums_. However, this is also subject to instructor discression-_with approval from our grandmaster_. Within our system, it is feasable to reach 1st Dan in a year, but that student would be attending _double or triple_ the normal 4 hours per week. I would therefore suggest clarifying the time spent training in hours, not just weeks or months. Depending on who is teaching at any particular time, it has been possible for our students to attend 5 or more classes per week, attending his own instructors class as well as other instructors_ in our association_ and our grandmasters classes. This student might attend say 2-3 classes in this town, then drive to another 30-40 miles away and attend another of our associations classes on different nights. I am not aware of anyone who has done so. I am aware of some of our exceptional ( good kids, 3.5-4.0 students at school etc) students who do put forth maximum efforts to attend 3-5 classes per week on a regular basis and learn the techniques well, practice at home like they should and advance thru the _early_ ranks, or pass a rank, say from 10th gup to 8th gup or 7th gup to 6th gup. I am not aware of any of our students recently (there are some-2 or 3- I have heard of, very rare, that went to 1st Dan in 1 or 2 years) that have advanced at an accelerated rate once they have reached 4th gup (brown belt) 

Once first Dan is reached there is a different progression, 1 year for each additional Dan rank, so 2 more years (total 5) for 2nd Dan, 3 more from there (total 8 years) for third etc. 

I think the bottom line is how talented is the student, how much do they train and who is their instructors.


----------



## TimBreuning (Apr 10, 2005)

A good taekwondo friend of mine went from 2 dan to 4 dan on one day. He did two tests and passed them both. He got his 2 dan 13 years ago...

But 2 dan in Shotokan in one year - that's not possible if it was from white belt.

/Tim


----------



## Satt (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok, I just got off the phone with him. I heard him wrong. He went from 1st to 2nd Dan in a year. That sounds better. I hate when I do that. :idunno:


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 11, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> Ok, I just got off the phone with him. I heard him wrong. He went from 1st to 2nd Dan in a year. That sounds better. I hate when I do that. :idunno:


gotta love your avitar!


----------



## Satt (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks. I feel that way a lot.


----------

